

Group buying: Fad or future Facebook?  - anya
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/01/06/group.buying.2011.prospects/index.html
Group buying websites enjoyed massive growth in 2010 grabbing new customers and the headlines as the sector's biggest player, Groupon turned down a reported $6 billion offer from Google in early December.
======
veb
"It brings offline and online together in a very unique way, which banner ads
simply don't do. It's definitely opening people's eyes up to the way
e-commerce can be transactive," Aitken said.

People may _like_ Facebook, but we're still very social creatures, and we do
_crave_ human interaction. Probably why we _may_ be seeing more intertwined
real-life/interweb stuff soon.

